# Cook Books



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Its always been a c**t of a job looking for decent recipes... You dont know whether it will be good or not.. and you dont know if the recipes are dodgy (sounds stupid but people put fake stuff out there to trick you)..

So as for Cooking a Decent Meal plan... where do I start? I know how to make a cake/bread but that wont be good for you 24/7.

I thought... after hearing Coach Greg go on about his Book ($99)&#8230;. ill buy Pscarbs Bundle of eBooks for £10 for 3 Cook Books.... I bought them and looking through the books it looks f**king amazing, Layout is nice.... food looks lush... im BUZZING... I now have 100% concrete Cook Book.

You lads seen it? I bought it... Next time I food shop ill buy ingredients... 100% worth it.... I can impress women with my Meals &#8230; ill smash out a perfect looking meal (the Book is very easy to follow)

Understand its 3 books with different type of recipes in.. one book is Low Carb.. other is High Protein but ALL healthy meals.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Sounds good. I'm fully in the habit now of eating the exact same thing every day, no thought needed, cook up a kg of mince and some rice or potatoes a few times a week, in the fridge and weigh as needed. I genuinely think if I was cooking meals every day id fail and end up eating 40 chicken dippers with chips and beans.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Even has the Macros of the Meal at the bottom.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Sounds good. I'm fully in the habit now of eating the exact same thing every day, no thought needed, cook up a kg of mince and some rice or potatoes a few times a week, in the fridge and weigh as needed. I genuinely think if I was cooking meals every day id fail and end up eating *40 chicken dippers with chips and beans. *


 That's my meal structure atm... Failure... these recipes will help me so much


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> That's my meal structure atm... Failure... these recipes will help me so much


 Can't beat it mate hahaha

now I just weight out my food from the fridge and microwave it. Job done. Boring for sure but makes avoiding over (or under) indulgence much easier.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Can't beat it mate hahaha
> 
> now I just weight out my food from the fridge and microwave it. Job done. Boring for sure but makes avoiding over (or under) indulgence much easier.


 I was on Sausage Sandwiches and Whey Shakes <--- I like it basic, not even Butter.. at the Start... iv moved slowly onto Microwave sh*t.... I can cook but I need to follow instructions.... I eat Pulled Pork almost Daily now but need more variation


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

AnimalLifter said:


> Its always been a c**t of a job looking for decent recipes... You dont know whether it will be good or not.. and you dont know if the recipes are dodgy (sounds stupid but people put fake stuff out there to trick you)..
> 
> So as for Cooking a Decent Meal plan... where do I start? I know how to make a cake/bread but that wont be good for you 24/7.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate . I have a bodybuilder cook book you can have for free it's an e book . Hundreds of receicpes written by James collier the owner of the old muscle talk website . Drop me your email In pm and I don't mind sending it over .

Edit never mind must have misread your post . Anything by Greg Or pscarb would be good in my opinion


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Hi mate . I have a bodybuilder cook book you can have for free it's an e book . Hundreds of receicpes written by James collier the owner of the old muscle talk website . Drop me your email In pm and I don't mind sending it over .
> 
> Edit never mind must have misread your post . Anything by Greg would be good in my opinion


 I Bought Pscarbs one.... Everything looks nice in it.

I follow Greg and a lad called Jihuu or something like that... Jihuu is training with a Skinny lad but the Lad does seem to explode his body, no doubt due to Jihuu's Advice.I gravitate to Greg more because he knows so much


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Sounds good. I'm fully in the habit now of eating the exact same thing every day, no thought needed, cook up a kg of mince and some rice or potatoes a few times a week, in the fridge and weigh as needed. I genuinely think if I was cooking meals every day id fail and end up eating 40 chicken dippers with chips and beans.


 Just mince?


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

just buy Greg's friggin cook book!!

not serious. but yeah his way of volume eating in order to eat an absolute shitload and still be in a deficit/maintain is absolutely ideal for anyone that always struggles with a big appetite. it's probably an investment and well worth the money realistically.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just mince?


 Mince with tinned tomatoes, mixed herbs, purée , soy sauce


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Mince with tinned tomatoes, mixed herbs, purée , soy sauce


 Almost bolognaise with soy? 
do you not like chicken?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Almost bolognaise with soy?
> do you not like chicken?


 Pretty much.

I do like chicken but after a couple of months of eating it twice a day i get to a point where I cannot stomach another mouthful, regardless of what seasonings I use. So I switch to lean mince for a couple of months then back to chicken

meal 4, made with aldi microwave rice (36p!)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I do like chicken but after a couple of months of eating it twice a day i get to a point where I cannot stomach another mouthful, regardless of what seasonings I use. So I switch to lean mince for a couple of months then back to chicken
> 
> ...


 Why not 50/50 ?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I do like chicken but after a couple of months of eating it twice a day i get to a point where I cannot stomach another mouthful, regardless of what seasonings I use. So I switch to lean mince for a couple of months then back to chicken
> 
> ...


 &#8230;.errrmmmmm&#8230;. Pscarb Book has nicer looking stuff hahaha


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> &#8230;.errrmmmmm&#8230;. Pscarb Book has nicer looking stuff hahaha


 That's gainz in a bowl right there pal haha



BLUE(UK) said:


> Why not 50/50 ?


 that could work to be fair lol. Chicken is easy to prep, I use those bake in a bag things doing a kilo at a time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> That's gainz in a bowl right there pal haha
> 
> that could work to be fair lol. Chicken is easy to prep, I use those bake in a bag things doing a kilo at a time.


 Can try doing things like chicken skewers(onions, peppers too) and serve with rice. 
Sliced beef would work too.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> That's gainz in a bowl right there pal haha


 It is Pure Gainz bro


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> It is Pure Gainz bro


 But are you gaining?


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Its always been a c**t of a job looking for decent recipes... You dont know whether it will be good or not.. and you dont know if the recipes are dodgy (sounds stupid but people put fake stuff out there to trick you)..
> 
> So as for Cooking a Decent Meal plan... where do I start? I know how to make a cake/bread but that wont be good for you 24/7.
> 
> ...


 Good lad go for it I find it very therapeutic!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Especially when I bake a cherry pie and stick my cock in it!


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But are you gaining?


 Not as much as I hoped I would gain... But No Pain No Gain haha...

That's the reason I needed a Cook Book... I need eat better meals. Its a step in the right direction


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

AnimalLifter said:


> Not as much as I hoped I would gain... But No Pain No Gain haha...
> 
> That's the reason I needed a Cock Book... I need to eat better cocks. Its a step in the right direction


 ^^^ Spelling corrected


----------

